# Which vitamins for TTC?



## hle

I have started taking pregnacare conception and my dh zita west vitamen. Should I be taking anything else to help with conception and cervical mucus production? I need help in that department. I'm 34. TTC for 18 months. Thanks.


----------



## hle

Thank you, very interesting read. That seems so much. Does anyone have a shorter list of suggestions?


----------



## Cloudy

Hle - the list itself is only really the first few pages and not everyone needs everything: plus a lot of the stuff is already in a fertility supplement. The best way is to read through and ask yourself if you think the supplements are required by you in your situation, and then maybe look at other information on the web about the particular supplements. 

Because everyones situation is different it's best to work out your own supplements and seek advice of your GP, consultant and maybe even visit a specialist supplements shop (lots of the small independent places offer free advice, just check their qualifications)

Good luck x


----------



## hle

Ah gotcha thanks, I will do. Will check my pregnacare conception and I'm taking evening primrose oil for first part of my cycle. Thanks for your help x


----------



## SWGirl

I've tried lots of different vitamins over the years / numerous treatment cycles.  I've always tried to combine in with absolutely loads of fresh veg and iron rich foods like oats.  On my final cycle which was a success the only supplements we were taking were pregnacare for me from about three months prior to treatment until months after treatment and the wellman supplements for my partner for about three months before treatment (though I don't think he remembered to take these every day).  Other than that I just ate healthily,  avoided the foods I was supposed to in pregnancy and took raspberry leaf capsules in the final couple of weeks of pregnancy.  Unless you know of a particular deficiency then I think pregnacare are great alone as they cover so many vitamins and you do need to be careful not to take too many vitamins RDA% of certain types of vitamin.  It's important to eat healthily as the amounts in the supplements allow for this.


----------

